# Zukunftstechnologien - was kommt nach USB 3.0?



## cittles (3. April 2011)

Hallo,

für ein Projekt soll ich unter anderem einen Ausblick geben, was nach USB 3.0 kommt.
Vielleicht kann mir jemand ein paar Stichworte geben, zu alternativen Technologien der Datenübertragung die sich evtl durchsetzten werden, oder auch USB 4.0(?), wireless USB(?)..., dann kann ich mich einlesen.

Danke für eure Anregungen,
Jürgen


----------



## NCphalon (3. April 2011)

Thunderbold.


----------



## cittles (3. April 2011)

danke, klingt ja sehr vielversprechend


----------



## Superwip (3. April 2011)

Ob Thunderbolt USB 3.0 wirklich ablösen wird ist gegenwärtig noch recht fraglich...

Allgemein lässt sich sagen, dass USB 3.0 in absehbarer Zukunft für alle klassischen Anwendungen eine ausreichende Datenrate bietet, beim Einsatz externer Festplatten oder USB-Sticks, die mit USB 3.0 angebunden werden limitiert etwa die Festplatte bzw. der Flash Speicher- nicht die USB 3.0 Schnittstelle... und das nicht nur heute sondern wahrscheinlich noch in einigen Jahren

Des weiteren bin ich der Meinung, dass es wahrscheinlich noch sehr lange dauern wird, bis USB 3.0 wirklich abgelöst wird; zwischen USB 2.0 und USB 3.0 lagen etwa ~8 Jahre, USB 3.0 könnte ähnlich lange aktuell bleiben, was in so ferner Zukunft passiert ist absolut nicht absehbar

Es wird und wurde immer wieder über eine Lichtwellenleiter Erweiterung für USB nachgedacht, auch schon für USB 3.0, diese könnte _irgendwann_ auch noch sehr viel höhere Bandbreiten und Reichweiten (Kabellängen) ermöglichen


----------



## Jan565 (3. April 2011)

ich gehe mal von einem "Wireless" USB3.0 aus. Über kabellose Schnittstellen kann man heute sehr gut Daten übertragen.


----------



## Superwip (3. April 2011)

Jan565 schrieb:
			
		

> ich gehe mal von einem "Wireless" USB3.0 aus. Über kabellose Schnittstellen kann man heute sehr gut Daten übertragen.



Eine Datenrate von 5GBit/s kabellos zu übertragen ist technisch sehr, sehr aufwendig; ich denke nicht, dass es _jemals_ einen solchen Standard geben wird.

Wireless USB mit der Datenrate von USB 2.0 (480MBit/s) ist aber nicht nur denkbar sondern auch bereits standardisiert, dass es in Zukunft vermehrt Anwendung dafür geben wird, insbesondere kabellose USB Hubs ist wahrscheilich; allerdings fordert die Datenrate ihren Tribut: laut Norm beträgt die maximale Reichweite nur 3m, bei größeren Entfernungen sinkt die Datenrate


----------



## NCphalon (3. April 2011)

Naja für Schreibtischgeräte reichen die 3m vollkommen aus und wenns auf Geschwindigkeit ankommt muss halt die gute alte Strippe herhalten


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. April 2011)

cittles schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> für ein Projekt soll ich unter anderem einen Ausblick geben, was nach USB 3.0 kommt.
> Vielleicht kann mir jemand ein paar Stichworte geben, zu alternativen Technologien der Datenübertragung die sich evtl durchsetzten werden, oder auch USB 4.0(?), wireless USB(?)..., dann kann ich mich einlesen.
> ...



- keine Nachfolger in Entwicklung
- keine Ideen zu Nachfolgern angekündigt
- keine Peripherie Verfügbar, die in erster Linie eine höhere Bandbreite benötigt
- kabellose Verbindungen konnten sich bislang fast ausschließlich für komplett kabellose Geräte durchsetzen - auch da gibt es bis auf weiteres keine sinnvollen als PC-Peripherie, die mehr als Bluetooth bräuchten

Alternativen, gegen die sich USB 3 durchsetzen muss, sind eSATA (etabliert, schnell), USB2 (billig, ausreichend, flexibel), firewire 3.generation (eh so gut wie inexistent), wirless-usb (ausreichend, kabellos) und thunderbolt (schneller, kürzere reichweite, deutlich geringere latenzen)




NCphalon schrieb:


> Thunderbold.



ist übrigens kein "Nachfolger".




Superwip schrieb:


> Es wird und wurde immer wieder über eine Lichtwellenleiter Erweiterung für USB nachgedacht, auch schon für USB 3.0, diese könnte _irgendwann_ auch noch sehr viel höhere Bandbreiten und Reichweiten (Kabellängen) ermöglichen


 
Das Projekt zum Thema Lichtleiter führte über LightPeak zu Thunderbolt


----------



## cittles (6. April 2011)

Erstmal Danke für die Beiträge, ich hab mich jetz mit meiner Prognose mehr oder weniger auf Thunderbolt beschränkt.
Ich finde das ist bis jetzt die Technologie mit den besten Aussichten.


----------



## marvinj (8. April 2011)

thunderbolt ist von apple, die werden das wohl eher nicht an microsoft pcs zu sehen sein
außerdem ist apple sehr teuer auch wenns ne gute technik ist

es kommt noch pcie 3.0 sowie ddr4 in 2-4 jahren sowie ein neuer sockel (am3+)
als übertragungstechnik wird es in 4-5 jaren bestimmt sowas wie usb 4.0 geben ,dann mit 50gigabyts pro sekunde


----------



## Superwip (9. April 2011)

> thunderbolt ist von apple



Das stimmt nicht, Thunderbolt ist von Intel... genau wie auch USB


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. April 2011)

USB ist vom USB-Konsortium, wo Intel nur einer von vielen ist.


----------



## marvinj (9. April 2011)

ich dacht immer thunderbolt ist von apple weil das am neuen mac book pro sei
als erster?!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. April 2011)

In nem Macbook steckt verdammt viel Technik, die Apple nicht selbst entwickelt hat...


----------

